# 789.50



## Jarts (Aug 4, 2009)

This is not a valid icd-9 code is it? I am getting conflicting information from another surgeon's office that we assist with.


----------



## lmbroomall (Aug 4, 2009)

789.51=malignant ascites
789.50=other ascites


----------



## Jarts (Aug 5, 2009)

Isn't 789.59 other ascites?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Aug 5, 2009)

There are only two listing under 789.5 that's 789.51 and 789.59. 789.50 is invalid


----------



## Jarts (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Anna


----------

